# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Zombapocalypse! D20 Modern In a Zombie infested World! Signups!

## Reanchi

Okay, for those who dont know, D20 modern is a spin off of D&D d20 sytem, its essentialy the same thing, with some changes, it uses dice rolls and the like, so those who are interested must know it's not freeform and I will require a character sheet. I can walk anyone through a creation, just PM me and i can guide you through.

----------

